# Second pup decisions



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

It took me about half a year to find the breeder I bought Becka from so I am now thinking of getting my second dog. I had planned to get another rotti (this time a male) however having seen the pictures of Aso's Tonka and a couple of others I have started again at looking at different breeds.

My short list still has the rotti at the top as I know they will fit in well with my home life and my partner is not allergic to their hair. 

the list

Rotti
Bordeaux
Mastiff
Boxer
any other short haired low grooming dog considered

Definitely out due to hair
Malmute
Chow's
Akita
retriever 
etc

Thnanks for looking


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Personally I would think about what you want from another dog. What do you do with the dog you have now?

I'm obviously into giant breed dogs, so the different breeds of mastiff intrigue me. But the different breeds of mastiff are different from one anther. What kind of mastiff? English, American, Bull, German (Great Dane), Neopolitan, Fila?

Boxers are much higher energy than most of the dogs that you've listed. What about boxers do you like or think will go well with your Rotti?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

My first choice as I said is the rotti, they are generally content dogs so long as I keep the intrigued intellectually, or at least give them work to do. 

The primary thing I need from the dog is to be content for a period of 8 hours during the day when 4 years. 

My other reason for rotti's is the make really good therapy dogs (uk PAT dog of the year 2006 - Becky the rottwieler). So overall I am looking for a dog that can be trained to be content doing very little. This does not mean that they will get no exercise as I am active and will take them on long walks runs etc. as required. 

I have to admit that boxers are probably at the bottom of the list and that they would take the longest to find as I would be looking for specific temperament traits (this is what took so long looking for becka). Likewise the doberman is not on the list as it is probably to active.

As for the mastiff I was talking of the old english.

The reason that the great dane was not on the list is simply from my understanding that they need lots and lots of social engagement and that 8 hours a day on their own will drive them mad. Now I may be wrong on this one so please correct.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

For Great Danes they do need a lot of personal attention, but that goes for English mastiffs as well. They are more of a companion breed now. But I do know plenty of people who get Danes that do just fine with being kenneled or left alone during the day. It just means they need a bit extra attention when you get home.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Attention when I get home for me is the whole point  If I could take them to work I would. And one day I might be able to but unfortunately not in the next few years. I knew that the bull mastiff was essentially a companion dog but not the english. 

If I choose against the Rotti, rest assured I will spend a long time making sure I make the right choice and researching the way to look after and care for the breed.


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

Have a look at this, it's kinda of a mix of look between the mastiff and the rottie, it's a good theraphy dog as well, and not overly active

Cane Corso Association of America - AKC Parent Club of the Cane Corso


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Personally I would think about what you want from another dog. What do you do with the dog you have now?
> 
> I'm obviously into giant breed dogs, so the different breeds of mastiff intrigue me. But the different breeds of mastiff are different from one anther. What kind of mastiff? English, American, Bull, German (Great Dane), Neopolitan, Fila?
> 
> Boxers are much higher energy than most of the dogs that you've listed. What about boxers do you like or think will go well with your Rotti?


Hey, you got a thing against boxers? lol :tongue:

They are very high energy, so if the OP would like a dog that is ok for 8 hours they are not the breed to get. Boxers also need their people, and are very much velcro dogs. I think many of the mastiffs are more independent, which should fit the type of dog you are looking for. I vote for another Rottie. You already know the temperament. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Based on the things it looks like you're wanting from a dog, I'd definitely take the Boxer off of your list. 

I can't fathom getting a second dog before the first dog is pretty strong in training and behaves the way you want it to. I can't imagine having two puppies!!! So much work. 

I think that if Rotties are at the top of your list, why get anything else? Just get a rottie!! You already know that they fit what you want, and you have a breeder that you like, so it seems like the best route to go. Good luck!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i agree....you know what you need in terms of time and personality and temperament of the dog...you know rottis.....my vote is to get another one.


----------



## Aso (Aug 25, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> It took me about half a year to find the breeder I bought Becka from so I am now thinking of getting my second dog. I had planned to get another rotti (this time a male) however having seen the pictures of Aso's Tonka and a couple of others I have started again at looking at different breeds.
> 
> My short list still has the rotti at the top as I know they will fit in well with my home life and my partner is not allergic to their hair.
> 
> ...


Hi eternalstudent ... are you still looking for another puppy or have you found one already? From what you've written as your criterias, I think a Dogue de Bordeaux fits in quite well.

- Cath


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah definitely take the boxer off of your list, they need a lot of activity and mental stimulation, same with the Doberman, as you already stated. 

As I understand it, mastiffs tend to be pretty laid back as a whole and would probably be closest to the rottie in terms of temperament and attention requirements. 

Have you come any closer to making a decision yet?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments on the choices, I did go off and speak to a number of boxer pup owners and got to interact with their pups before I scrubbed from the list. I still think they are great dogs  just not quite for my lifestyle 

We reduced the short list to three breeds
Rotti
Cane Corso
Old english mastiff

and put in an order for a new rotti pup from the same dam as my becka yesterday so all exited for getting the male. 
Mainly because as people stated I know what pups they produce and the other two mastiff's are not commonly bred in my area. and secondly; because I can't get him for another 10 months (aprox all going according to plan by the dam's seasons)! by which time becka hopefully will have gone through most of her temperamental / growing phases.


----------

